# nock point not in middle of cams?



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

i will waive the newbi tuning flag again... all those years of hunting and letting someone else tune my bow has left me with lots of ?s.

why is it that when setting up a nock point with the burger holes, it is not in the middle of the cams? 
it only makes sense to my brain that it should be in the middle.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

on a single cam it couldn't be . on my bowtechs it is . never looked @ a elite so I don't know . maybe your serving isn't the same size if your measuring from that on the string.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

i measured from two points; axels and point where cam touches string. both are saying that the lower distance is an inch and sixtenth longer.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

this is true on all Hoyts and most other bows.
I also have several Hoyts and really am a die hard Hoyt fan.
One of their design theorys.

I have a Bowtech Commander and like the fact that the nock runs nearly
perpendiculer to the string center. This definetly makes the bow easier to tune. No one on this site will ever convince me otherwise.
This design forces the grip to be lower on the riser obviously.
This makes the Commander hold a little different. Kind of heavy feeling on top.
I have found this to be a huge bennefit once use to it. Rock steady on aim.
Hoyts take a while to get shooting rite.. but tough to beat once the sweet spot is found.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

yep went down & measured my hoyt 2 inches off if I remember correctly .
I'm glad he started this thread I made a new string for it & marked the center for the serving ! I would of missed it bad ..


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*glad i could help..*

it is one of those things that makes little sense to me now, but as i get more involved into tuneing my own equipment, will surely explain itself.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

The grip is the true center of the bow...... It really kind of has to be to keep the bow from tipping and torquing when drawn..... the nock and berger hole have to be higher because of this..... strangely enough, it doesnt matter..... the bow equalizes itself no matter where it is drawn from.....


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

The Wheeler bows I shoot are all designed to have the nock point in the center of the string. It is one of the reasons I like them. I think Mark Wheeler calls it a true centershot riser or something like that.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

nice to see traverse city being represented here. thanks for the help.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

tcfishgod said:


> i will waive the newbi tuning flag again... all those years of hunting and letting someone else tune my bow has left me with lots of ?s.
> 
> why is it that when setting up a nock point with the burger holes, it is not in the middle of the cams?
> it only makes sense to my brain that it should be in the middle.


 I assume you are using a bow square on the string extended toward the rest, correct? Well the reason the nocking point cannor fall equadistant between the axles (forget cams) is because the rest does not mount equadistant either. On most bows today the rest mounts about 1", give or take, above the physical, vertical center of the bow. The physical center of the bow falls just about where the shelf is. Well, it's quite obvious you can't shoot an arrow through the shelf so the rest has to be mounted elsewhere.

Years ago the deepest part of the grip was the center and bows shot just fine. Then somebody came up with this idea of dropping the grip down so as the move the arrow to the center. Well, nobody ever did the job completely. I don't know why, but I have an idea that if the grip were moved down another inch bows would balance pretty ugly Some are pretty lousy now.

For comparison, if you ever get a chance to draw a bow from the 70's try it. You'll be surprised at how nicely they balanced in the hand at full draw.
I don't know if it's still around, but Pearson has a Gen II a couple years ago that was built this way.


----------

